#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  помогите перевести слова мантры с санскрита

## Алиска

Подскажите, пож-та, как можно перевести следующие слова мантры с санскрита. К сожалению, у меня есть только текст транслитерированный на русский. Текст следующий:
1) айм хридайяя намах
2) Ом Клим шираси сваха
3) Ом сахух шикхайяй васат
4) Ом сахух кавачакья хум
5) Ом бхувах нетратройяйя ваусат
6) Ом бхур бхувах пхат
Заранее огромное спасибо за ответ

----------


## Aion

Насколько я знаю, Клим - это биджа-мантра Камы. Источник - индуистский?

----------


## Алиска

> Насколько я знаю, Клим - это биджа-мантра Камы. Источник - индуистский?


Я точно не знаю какой это источник.
Единственное что я знаю, "Ом" это слово власти и оно вносит гармонию в тело и разум, если я не ошибаюсь

----------


## Aion

> Единственное что я знаю, "Ом" это слово власти и оно вносит гармонию в тело и разум, если я не ошибаюсь


Лама Анагарика Говинда
ОСНОВЫ ТИБЕТСКОГО МИСТИЦИЗМА
СОГЛАСНО ЭЗОТЕРИЧЕСКОМУ УЧЕНИЮ
ВЕЛИКОЙ МАНТРЫ ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ

----------


## Fat

Это называется шестичастная (шаданга) ньяса. Размещение бидж в различных частях тела,  выполняется для наделения тела шакти деваты. 

Точнее спрашивайте у индуистов о почитании  Камешвари Деви или что-то вроде того.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (29.03.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

В дополнение к сказанному ранее.

Самое резонное -- обратиться к учителю/наставнику, давшему Вам мантру. Если же такового нет и мантра взята из книги, то работать с нею небезопасно: можете дров наломать.

Что касается перевода...
Вот примерный перевод начала мантры, взятый отсюда:



> oM aiM hRdayAya namaH
> (touch heart)
> [oM I bow to aiM in the heart
> 
> oM hrIM shirase svAhA
> (top of head)
> oM I bow to hrIM on top[ of the head, I am One with God!
> 
> oM klIM shikhAyai vaShaT
> ...


Дальше там идут разночтения.
По деталям: слог "Ом" в индуизме изначально отождествлялся с верховным богом Брахмой (с этого священного слога, но уже без привязки к Брахме, начинается множество мантр и даже сакральных текстов не только в индуизме), слог "айм" -- с богиней Сарасвати. И т.д.

Вообще же обратились бы Вы на какой-нибудь индуистский форум? А то тут это не вполне уместно... :)

----------


## Алиска

Благодарю за ответ!!!

----------

